# asylantrag...



## sunshine (13. Feb. 2008)

hallo ihr (bekannten und unbekannten) lieben, 

hier nun eine kleine vorstellung, klein schon aufgrund der "teichgrösse", wobei das beides schon masslos übertrieben ist, sowohl "teich" als auch "grösse"...

aber seht selbst:

 

  

die phase, alles was bei drei nicht auf dem baum ist, zu fluten und zu bepflanzen habe ich inzwischen überwunden...

 

auf ein gutes miteinander !


----------



## Schwimmblase (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Hallo Du......Herzlich Willkommen......grins


----------



## Rossi1 (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Moin herz lich willkommen hier


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

 Na, das wurde aber auch Zeit! 

Lass Dich  , weil es solange gedauert hat. 

Ansonsten aber

 :willkommen


----------



## hergen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

COOL


----------



## Redlisch (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Hiho,
das erste Bild kommt mir bekannt vor  
Vor 25 Jahren hatten wir das auch gemacht, allerdings bis auf 10 cm in die Erde eingelassen um Regenwasser vom Gewächshausdach zu sammeln, dann
kamen Seerosen rein und 3 Elritzen.  

Axel


----------



## glasklar (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

hi sunny:willkommen schön dich hier zu sehen


----------



## Marlowe (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Darauf muß man erstmal kommen!
Erste Sahne, wie wir Lateiner zu sagen pflegen! 

Immer wieder beeindruckend ist für mich, wie anziehend so eine Wasserfläche
mit viel Pflanzen daran oder darin ist. 

Super, dass es Exil-Hyänen gibt, die bringen echt Schwung! 
Klasse!

Ich finde diese Wannenidee einfach herzhaft!


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Hallo,

niedlich!!! Und schön bepflanzt.


Aber was hat es mit den sogenannten Exil-Hyänen auf sich???
Es wundert mich schon ein wenig, dass man seit kurzem dauernd davon liest...
Seid Ihr alle denn...woanders......?


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Ähhh, oder etwa...?

Wart Ihr etwa auch ... dort...?

Wo man eine Frage stellt und sich ein paar Minuten später nicht mehr einloggen kann???

Die Bilder oben kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor:...kopfkraz ...

Na dann...WILLKOMMEN!


----------



## Herr Jemineh (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Seid Ihr alle denn...woanders......?



@ alex: nicht mehr so richtig!  

hallo sunny,

schön, dass du da bist!


----------



## glasklar (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

hi alex
es gibt ganze 5 davon !bis auf zwei sind sie alle hier .eine wird noch zu uns kommen glaub ich abwarten


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Wenn's denn so ist...

Dann bin ich wohl auch...vielleicht...ne halbe...Hyäne...?!?


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Hi Alex,

da gibt es  eine ganz wichtige Voraussetzung: 

*trällermodus ein*
Du musst ein Mädchen sein, ein Mähähädchen sein! 
*trällermodus aus*


----------



## Suse (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Hallo Sunnilein,
eigentlich sind wir doch jetzt im harten Kern komplett!
Wie schön.

Deine "Wanne" hatte ich so genau noch gar nicht gesehen.
Dann ist das ein Schwimmteich, oder?


----------



## sunshine (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

*schmettermodusein*
ach, welch schön, euch zu sääähen, äh, lesen !  
*schmettermodusaus*

wat hab ich euch vermisst.

und die anderen habe ich vermisst ohne sie zu kennen. 
es musste wohl alles so kommen.  


@ redlisch,

einbuddeln ist nicht, wegen mangelndem mutterboden auf der dachterrasse  und da die wanne über den winter in der küche steht...sonst gibt es tiefkühl-__ goldfisch.  


@ alex,

haue habe ich keine bekommen, liegt wohl daran, dass ich so brav bin   , hyänentechnisch gemessen... 

und über den mädchen - beweis sprechen wir nochmal... 


@ marlowe,

habe deinen fred gelesen... 
herrliche wortakrobatik, mehr davon !

euch allen danke für die nette aufnahme !


----------



## Armin501 (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Herzlich willkommen und    stimmt es, 
die Leute sagen, dass du in der Badewanne 
einen Weihnachtskarpfen von 2002 schwimmen 
hast?

Gruß Armin


----------



## w54wolle (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Hallo Sunny ! und :willkommen in unserem Forum schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast  . Die Idee mit den Goldfischen in der Badewanne find ich ganz lustig und die Überwinterung in der Küche ist auch eine Möglichkeit 
 . Ich hätte da noch eine Variante für Alex, der doch eine 1/2 Hyäne sein möchte ?:beeten . Hyäne ist weiblich alles klar aber man könnte ihn doch zum "Ehren Hyäner" ernennen  der ist männlich und ohne Mädchenbeweis machbar und ein netter Zug, wo er es sich doch so wünscht   -  . Ich hatte meinen Spass und hoffe ihr auch :smoki  alles Gute und man liest sich


----------



## Suse (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die anderen beiden Hyänen das sehen...
aber kann sich Alex vorstellen, unseren Exil-König anzuschnurren???
Das muß schon von Zeit zu Zeit sein.


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

...und kann sich unser Exil-König vorstellen, Alex dann zwischen den Öhrchen zu kraulen? Das müsste nämlich dann auch ab und zu sein...


----------



## Filmemoker (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Jippieh 

das Hyänenvolk ist wieder vollständig... 
der König ist mitsamt seinem Hofstaat auch schon hier...

... dann kann es ja jetzt wieder richtig losgehen :help 

:troet Schön, das Du endlich hier bist, Sunny:troet


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*



Mensch, Udo, Du machst den Leuten hier doch Angst. Was sollen die denn von uns denken.

   

Liebe Forianer, nehmt ihn bitte nicht ernst, er will nur spielen...:sorry 

Wir sind ganz harmlos.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

... und wo isser nu, der könich?


----------



## KlausG (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

... und so ziehen sie dann von Forum zu Forum ...


----------



## Eugen (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

wie auch der Klaus alias KlausG


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*



			
				KlausG schrieb:
			
		

> ... und so ziehen sie dann von Forum zu Forum ...



WIR sind das erste mal umgezogen und planen auch keine weitere Wanderschaft. Warum auch. Hier sind nette Leute und Lachen ist erlaubt. 

Aber was ist mit DIR????

Und lieber Klaus, pass auf: Wir leiden an einem akuten Morbus hilaritatis, nicht daß Du Dich noch ansteckst...


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Servus Christine

Erstmal auch von mir ein :willkommen .



> Wir leiden an einem akuten Morbus hilaritatis .....


Uiii, ich glaube ich habe mich schon angesteckt    



> Lachen macht gesund
> Menschen werden durch Lachen zufriedener, kreativer und spontaner. Außerdem lenkt es von Schmerzen ab und senkt die Stresshormone Adrenalin und Kortisol - und das nicht nur am Weltlachtag, der am 6. Mai begangen wird.
> 
> Lachen ist nicht nur Ausdruck von Heiterkeit, sondern wirkt auf Körper und Seele. Es hilft in allen Lebenslagen meint etwa der ''therapeutische Clown'' Erika Kunz. Wie ihr Kollege, der Psychotherapeut Michael Titze, glaubt auch sie an die heilende Kraft des Lachens.


 Quelle

Auf ein lustiges miteinander 

Ps.: Christine, der Willkommensgruß war an die Hyänen gerichtet, denn wir kennen uns ja schon länger, sorry  , aber das Hyänen-Rudel macht mich ganz konvus :drunk


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Lieber Helmut,

im Namen meiner Kolleginnen und des Anhangs vielen Dank für die Begrüßung.  

Allerdings befürchte ich, Du warst schon vorher infiziert.  

 Ich schaue mich ja schon länger hier um und musste zu meiner Freude feststellen, daß der Virus des Morbus hilaritas hier schon seit langer Zeit flächendeckend grassiert.

 Sehr gut zu erkennen an den eindeutigen Symptomen wie Rätseln- und Bilderrätseln, Witzefreds, Gedichtefreds usw. Auch die extrem ausgegeprägte Verwendung von lustigen Smileys ist ein deutlichen Zeichen, ebenso der fröhliche Umgangston, der auch die Moderatoren nicht ausschließt.  

Lieber Helmut, Du mußt jetzt ganz tapfer sein:   Da es gegen diesen Virus - und hier wird mir Eugen sicher zustimmen - noch kein Heilmittel gibt und auch ein Impfstoff noch nicht entwickelt werden konnte, sehe ich leider keinerlei Heilungschancen für Dich, es sei denn Du hättest einen schalldichten Keller.

Aber hab keine Angst: DU BIST NICHT ALLEIN!  

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Aber ich will doch garnicht geheilt werden   

Fühle mich mit der "Krankheit" pudelwohl und hoffe sogar das ich meine Umgebung auch damit infiziere


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Da bin ich aber froh :troet on


----------



## Suse (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*



			
				Herr Jemineh schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wo isser nu, der könich?


Dem armen Könich ist bei der Flucht ins Exil leider sein PC Equipment verlustig gegangen.


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Ja, aber endlich sieht er Sonne und hat so sein Lachen wiedergefunden.  

Gönnen wir ihm eine kleine Verschnaufpause, bevor er sich wieder den schweren Amtsgeschäften widmen muss.


----------



## PyroMicha (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

Jetzt muss ich doch noch alle bergrüßen, die ich übersehen habe...    *breitgrins*


----------



## regulus (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: asylantrag...*

hallo sunny,

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen, auch wenn ich selbst neu hier bin.

auf ein fröhliches miteinander. haha!


----------

